# TT done yesterday....I am home today!!



## kadalikay (Aug 16, 2012)

I have to tell my awesome story. Very rarely can people say they had a wonderful hospital experience, but mine truly was. I got there at 6:15.....I was prepped and into surgery for about 7:30. I was done at 10:30. I had no drainage tubes. I can not uncover my incision for another day. I am in minimal pain....took some meds just to get a better nights sleep...All being said....the surgery couldn't have gone any better. I only have to wait for the pathology report now. My surgeon said she could have it as early as tomorrow. To me, it feels like a really stiff neck. My voice is light, but clear . It feels better to walk around than sit. I guess that is about it. I will let you all know about my final pathology report when I find out.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kadalikay said:


> I have to tell my awesome story. Very rarely can people say they had a wonderful hospital experience, but mine truly was. I got there at 6:15.....I was prepped and into surgery for about 7:30. I was done at 10:30. I had no drainage tubes. I can not uncover my incision for another day. I am in minimal pain....took some meds just to get a better nights sleep...All being said....the surgery couldn't have gone any better. I only have to wait for the pathology report now. My surgeon said she could have it as early as tomorrow. To me, it feels like a really stiff neck. My voice is light, but clear . It feels better to walk around than sit. I guess that is about it. I will let you all know about my final pathology report when I find out.


Hip, hip!!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Yeah!!! I am soooooo happy for you! I pray you continue with a speedy recovery...and so glad that part is behind you! Take care!!!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I love hearing all these positive surgery stories!!! I'm glad everything went well for you...now praying that everything is benign!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## Ptbrwn (Feb 3, 2013)

I had a TT on 1/21/13 and feel great. *I went home the same day and didn't need any pain medication and didn't suffer any discomfort at all. *I was just very tired the first few days. *I had one large nodule on one side and a few small ones on the other side. *When my doctor checked the size of the large one eight months later, it was growing and she and my surgeon felt it was best to have a TT. *All of the nodules were benign. *


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ptbrwn, welcome, and thanks for sharing your news with us!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I caution you to stay ahead of the pain. Keep taking some meds , even if it's just 600mg of Motrin for a few days.

Those pain meds they give you in the hospital are priceless.


----------



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

Make sure you keep moving your neck to prevent stiffness. I was moving my neck as soon as 3 hours after surgery (I was still in recovery). I, too, had an awesome experience as far as surgery goes. My only pain was a horrible sore throat from the breathing tube. Lots of luck to you!


----------



## Ptbrwn (Feb 3, 2013)

I didn't have a sore throat, neck stiffness or any pain what so ever. I went home the same day as my surgery, took no pain meds in the hospital, but took Tylenol at home for a headache for a day or two. I was very fortunate. I'm taking Synthroid 150mcg since 1/24/13 and I'm feeling fine.


----------



## timmie (Aug 14, 2012)

I am glad to hear that everything went well.
I am two weeks after completion thyroidectomy and mine experience with the surgery was similar to yours. I don't need a calcium supplements. I just wait for the pathology report which should be in this week.


----------



## Ptbrwn (Feb 3, 2013)

Glad to hear that everything went well for you too, and hope you have a good report.


----------

